# Belgariad and Mallorean?



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody ever heard of them? Most of my friends haven't...?


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha, David Eddings. Haven't read either of those two specifically (I forget what I have) but Eddings seems to be the stepping stone to good fantasy for loads of people. It's not that he's bad, but he's not good either (somewhere slightly above average, say).

If I may be so bold as to suggest, try some Robin Hobb if you like Eddings. Similar, but much better.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmm. I've only read these two and whatever books go with them, but nothing else. I should! :D 
But I also think that Eddings is an awesome author. I'm not a big fan of fantasy books, but I'm - oh, idk - obsessed with them! <D


----------

